
Show HN: NuScenes – largest open-source multi-sensor self-driving dataset - ayw
https://www.nuscenes.org/#yc
======
ColanR
It claims to have 1000 scenes of 20 seconds each....unless I'm reading that
wrong, their entire dataset is less than 6 hrs of driving. A human couldn't
learn in that time, much less a neural net.

